# I got the Pioneer Princess wood cookstove



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

Last year, we had an enterprise Fawcett stove and fell in love with her. But, I didn't like putting wood in her every 2 hrs. (for some reason) lol So, we are getting the big girl. We get to pick her up on Friday.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I will have to google that!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Lucky you!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I did google that.....................................................................................................Nice, outa my budget though


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

she was out of our budget too. FIL just died and we spent part of the money on the stove. He would have loved us getting it.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

After you have used it, let us know how you like it. I am planning on buying the Pioneer Maid to replace my old Jewel cook stove in the future. Just bought a refrigerator so that took the money for now.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

:hijacked:

I've wanted to use that!

Can anyone recommend a book to teach me how to use a wood cookstove?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

From the first time I saw Katie, I wanted her. See Alex's Katie the cookstove. Haven't seen his posts for a long spell. Wishing them well.

Best wishes on your stove.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats!! Thats a lot of stove.


----------



## Rockwell Torrey (Aug 14, 2013)

That's a whole lot of stove.http://cdn.homesteadingtoday.com/images/smilies/boumcy.gif


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

she's set up, but finally we are getting some summer temps here. It's been in the 90's the last few days so it will be a while before we can use her. lol I'm glad we didn't get the pioneer maid. She's just like mine only you have to load the wood into the top. I can't lift the top off with one hand, it's that heavy. I would definitely have trouble if I had to put the wood in there. Just a thought for the one thinking of getting the pioneer maid


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

lovinthislife said:


> she's set up, but finally we are getting some summer temps here. It's been in the 90's the last few days so it will be a while before we can use her. lol I'm glad we didn't get the pioneer maid. She's just like mine only you have to load the wood into the top. I can't lift the top off with one hand, it's that heavy. I would definitely have trouble if I had to put the wood in there. Just a thought for the one thinking of getting the pioneer maid


I like it because it is a top loader. That is how I load the stove I have now. I have a few friends on Facebook who have the Pioneer Maid and they love it. I think I can handle it.


----------

